

Google engineer publicises Windows 0-day - Microsoft "difficult to work with" - morphics
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/23/4358400/google-engineer-bashes-microsoft-discloses-windows-flaw

======
qompiler
Why does Google have people working on finding security issues in Microsoft
Windows?

